# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Cilën ngjyrë preferoni te flokët e një femre apo mashkulli?

## Erlebnisse

Te gjithe ne kemi nje lloj luck-u te caktuar e qe na dallon nga te tjeret, por shpesh here thuhet se gjysma e bukurise vihet re tek floku, nepermjet ngjyres e prerjes. 
Do te me pelqente te dija se cila ngjyre ju pelqen me shume tek nje vajze apo nje djale edhe nqs nuk e keni problem tregoni edhe per veten tuaj si jeni, bjond, zeshkan, geshtenje, koke-kuq (  :ngerdheshje:  ) etj...

----------


## IL__SANTO

Une jam Brun edhe Pelqej Brunet.    :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

jam brun me nuanca bjonde, nuk kam preferenca per floket, sejcila kategori ka bukurine e vet te veçante, si brune bjonde apo e kuqe.
terheqja ndaj bjondeve eshte  afatshkurter, ndaj bruneve afatgjate.

----------


## RaPSouL

Jam brun pa ndonje shenje zeshkani ose bjondi.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Qe mos isha e para ne pergjigje po pergjigjem tani.

Une jam bjonde e te them te drejten edhe se jam tifoze e ngjyres time gjithmone, me pelqejne me shume cunat brun, por besoj duhet te jete nga qe vete jam bjonde e kerkoj te thyej ngjyren  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Une jam bjonde e te them te drejten edhe se jam tifoze e ngjyres time gjithmone, me pelqejne me shume cunat brun, por besoj duhet te jete nga qe vete jam bjonde e kerkoj te thyej ngjyren


po pra, kerkon te permiresosh ADN,
kot uk flas une, dy te kunderta terhiqen, dhe terheqja midis nje mashkulli dhe nje femre ka te beje se tepermi me genet, instiktivisht ti e ndjen se filani ka genet e duhura per ty.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> po pra, kerkon te permiresosh ADN,
> kot uk flas une, dy te kunderta terhiqen, dhe terheqja midis nje mashkulli dhe nje femre ka te beje se tepermi me genet, instiktivisht ti e ndjen se filani ka genet e duhura per ty.


he mer he ti se ma bere punen e ADN-se gje te madhe sot. Posi une per vete kur shof ndonje djal direkt mendoj per ADN-ne, sado qe s'e bekam me qellim. Kur e the edhe ti s'e ben ngjyra e ben pelqimi sado te bejme llafe ne po he...

P. S pse terheqja e bjondeve qenka afat shkurter sipas teje, jo per gje por jam vete bjonde e s'me pelqen te jem me afat hahahahahaha

----------


## xfiles

> he mer he ti se ma bere punen e ADN-se gje te madhe sot. Posi une per vete kur shof ndonje djal direkt mendoj per ADN-ne, sado qe s'e bekam me qellim. Kur e the edhe ti s'e ben ngjyra e ben pelqimi sado te bejme llafe ne po he...


askush nuk mendon, analiza behet ne menyre instiktive.



> P. S pse terheqja e bjondeve qenka afat shkurter sipas teje, jo per gje por jam vete bjonde e s'me pelqen te jem me afat hahahahahaha


mbase ja fus kot dhe une, po personalisht bjondet me terheqin, por nuk zgjat shume, kurse nje brune me ngel me thelle ne mendje dhe zgjat me teper.
Nga pervoja mund te them se jam dashuruar vetem me brune deri me sot.
Po ku i dihet, ça them sot nuk them neser  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Davius

PINK, ashtu ju shkon me mire me veshjet dhe kepucet. LOL.

Nje pyetje per femrat: pse ngjyra PINK gjithmone identifikohet si ngjyre femerore, di dikush ndonje histori per kete, kuptohet ju pyes me qe jeni femra. Hahaha.

----------


## Apollyon

Vetem mos te jete tullace aman, se do me dukej vetja homo pastaj!! Pa per ngjyre flokesh ska rendesi.  :P

----------


## Erlebnisse

> mbase ja fus kot dhe une, po personalisht bjondet me terheqin, por nuk zgjat shume, kurse nje brune me ngel me thelle ne mendje dhe zgjat me teper.
> Nga pervoja mund te them se jam dashuruar vetem me brune deri me sot.
> Po ku i dihet, ça them sot nuk them neser .


Qe s'i dihet e marr vesh qe po ma zbut cik muhabetin : PPP

Po s'ke faj ti jo, fajin e kane ato te llojit brun qe shumohen me shume nga ne bjondet e vorfen e keshtu ke mundesi me teper te njohesh brunet  :ngerdheshje: 


*P.S Davius jo pink jo se duket si ngjyre fallco. E vetmja gje qe me kujtohet pink eshte ajo ke filmat vizatimore: "La pantera rosa"*

----------


## xfiles

> Po s'ke faj ti jo, fajin e kane ato te llojit brun qe shumohen me shume nga ne bjondet e vorfen e keshtu ke mundesi me teper te njohesh brunet


ndoshta, ketu ke te drejte, kam njohur shume shume pak bjonde ne jeten time.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Vetem mos te jete tullace aman, se do me dukej vetja homo pastaj!! Pa per ngjyre flokesh ska rendesi.  :P


Nejse tullace s'para me ka rastisur te shoh ndonje vajze, me floke te shkurtra po, por tullace jo ama (pervecse atyre qe jane drogaxhie knej nga Italija)  :ngerdheshje: 
Prandaj rri i qete se s'te mer njeri per ...

----------


## -Alda-

Tek femrat me pelqen me shume ngjyra e zeze edhe ngjyra e flokeve te mije eshte e till.
Meshkujt me pelqejne brune jane me terheqes.

----------


## Davius

> P.S Davius jo pink jo se duket si ngjyre fallco.


Po sot femrat gati se cdo gje kane fallco: si ndjenjat, dukjen, formen e trupit dhe shume e shume gjera tjera...

PS:
Degjo kengen KONKURENCA nga Jeta Faqolli dhe zbulo se cka kam thene ne kete postim. LOL.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Po sot femrat gati se cdo gje kane fallco: si ndjenjat, dukjen, formen e trupit dhe shume e shume gjera tjera...
> 
> PS:
> Degjo kengen KONKURENCA nga Jeta Faqolli dhe zbulo se cka kam thene ne kete postim. LOL.


Kengen do ta degjoj me siguri, por jam e mendimit qe keto lloj kengesh jane te tilla per strategji markate e shitjeje e pastaj nuk bazohet e gjithe gjinia femerore tek nje kenge fallco si ajo.
Ti ki parasysh ato kenget qe thone: "faqe-kuqe si molle moj lule, vetullat gajtan, per shtatin e bukur lule tu bona merak"

hahahaha

----------


## Elena__Dr

*Un vet i kom floket e zinj po  tani i kom bo geshtenj te celet kjo ngjyr me pelqen me shum*

----------


## DI_ANA

Preferoj bjondet....kurse te meshkujt brunet!


Ps....Era,titulli u ndryshua nga une,qe te kishte mundesi diskutimi!


Respekte

----------


## INFINITY©

Mua me pelqejne me teper djemte brune dhe sa per vete jam b..........jonde  :perqeshje: 

*Davius: "Nje pyetje per femrat: pse ngjyra PINK gjithmone identifikohet si ngjyre femerore, di dikush ndonje histori per kete, kuptohet ju pyes me qe jeni femra. Hahaha."*

Ne oren e anatomise une nuk vura re ndonje gje PINK te mashkulli, megjithate DAVIUS mendoj se duhet tu pyesim ju meshkujve per kete pasi jam e sigurte qe ate ore mesimi juve ishit mese te vemendshem dhe me pas bete explorim te papare qe te pergatiteshit per provim  :perqeshje: 

*Davius: "Po sot femrat gati se cdo gje kane fallco: si ndjenjat, dukjen, formen e trupit dhe shume e shume gjera tjera..."*

Me fal por nuk besoj se mund te pergjithesosh te gjitha femrat......me vjen keq qe ty te paskan rene ne pjese fallcot........mend per heres tjeter  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Davius

> Nje pyetje per femrat: pse ngjyra PINK gjithmone identifikohet si ngjyre femerore, di dikush ndonje histori per kete, kuptohet ju pyes me qe jeni femra. Hahaha.


Googlova dicka per kete fenomen, me qe femrat e forumit s'po marrin mundimin te na tregojne dicka per ngjyren e tyre te preferuar:

Bazuar ne artikullin e gazetes londineze TIME, preferenca e femrave per ngjyren PINK apo mund te jete programin bilogjik i tyre. Tani shkencetaret duhet te shkojne me tej, te zbulojne pse djemte te cilen vishen me ngjyra PINK, zgjedhin qe te shqetesojne veten duke u be objekt studimi nga te tjeret per tendenca afrimi te gjinise femerore. Femra, ngjyren PINK e ka qe ne te lindur, ajo identifikohet me ate, kurse per meshkujt eshte ngjyra e KALTER, e cila eshte identifikim per ato. Andaj, ketu rrjedh edhe logjika se nese nje foshnjeje nuk ja di gjinine, mos pyet se c'eshte, por shiko se cka ka te veshur me meson gjinine e tij apo saj.

Kaq pata nerva te perkthej... LOL.

----------

